# Some new metal rattle spoons I made



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some rattle spoons I made and also a prototype spoon/crankbait hybrid sort of thingy. It has a bit of lead in the very front center bottom so it seeks level as soon as it hits the water. It weighs about 1/2 oz. The swimming motion is surprisingly very good. I want it to skim the bottom tipped with a piece of crawler making it somewhat weedless. (we'll see) If it catches fish I will make some that look much better. LOL All of these were made from 1/2" hollow tubing and have stainless steel ball bearings inside of them. They are really quite loud. 
PIC:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40375&ppuser=1901


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That top one is amazing. I've never seen anything like that. I'll bet that would also work great if you tipped it with different types of plastic trailers too.

Great stuff, Eyes.!%


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hopefully I will get an opportunity to use the ones you sent me last year through the ice on Erie ! I will post pics if I stab an eye with one this year, please bring some ice !


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks VC! and Matt, you should also try them out off the reefs or just out of Catawba this spring. Either way let me know what you get ahold of. I'm making some more copper ice rattle spoons that did real well last year up there.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! All we need is ice. I bet those rattle great. I like that top one!

John


----------

